# Passed PE Electrical Power Exam, BOOKS for Sale in NY



## tenc417 (Jan 10, 2012)

(4) Books bought from PPI2pass.com in 2011, and passed October-2011 PE Electrical Power Exam with them.

NY Manhattan local meet up please. email: [email protected]

Books listed as followed; All together for $290 PLUS Bonus: all my study materials.

ALL BOOKS ARE IN CLEAN, LIKE NEW CONDITION. NO MARKS/HIGHLIGHTS.

Book #1

[EPRM] Power Reference Manual for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam [Hardcover] 

Individual sale price: $175.00

ISBN-10: 1591261627 | ISBN-13: 978-1591261629 | 

Book #2

PE Electrical and Computer: Power Sample Questions and Solutions [Perfect Paperback]

Individual sale price: $45.00

ISBN-10: 1932613382, ISBN-13: 978-1932613384

Book #3

[EESX] Electrical Engineering Sample Examinations For The Power, Electrical And Electronics, And Computer PE Exams 

Individual sale price: $65.00

ISBN-10: 1591261562 ISBN-13: 9781591261568

Book #4

[EPRP] Power Practice Problems for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam [Paperback] 

Individual sale price: $55.00

ISBN-10: 1591261643 | ISBN-13: 978-1591261643 |


----------

